# BB shooter Bands



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello everyone,

So I was in middle of pine natural making progress, and I thought- I should do a bb shooter. So what should be the dimmensions for shooting bb's with theraband gold? Tex - Shooter told me "5 mm by 7 mm by 20cm before tying", but I wonder if it isn't too small in width?

Thanks for answering!

Aras


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds about right, BBs have such little mass its hard to get the right rubber to steel ratio. I have strayed away from using theraband gold for such little masses and instead use single strand of chinese tube each sides which seems the be the best for me.

Cheers


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am a fan of BB shooting and agree with a dimension on the scale of what is mentioned above.

The band size I have used recently I really like is a straight cut (no taper), 5/16 (8mm) x 8 inches (20.3 cm) from fork tie to pouch tie and I draw to about 32 inches. This is the latex tex sells and is vey much like the Thera gold so try it out. It lasts quite well compared to the 3/4 to 1/2 taper I was using.

Maybe I haven't experimented enough but it seems to me that when shooting bbs with bands, the more accurately the bands are tied the same length, and cut the same width,for the whole length of the band, the better the accuracy. Also if the band is too short the band slap is ferocious depending on your catty and shooting style.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree with the two above post i use really thin maybe less than tex said. You will need a light pouich though.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You will have a better outcome if you will use Tex Shooter's Latex rather than any type of theraband. Latex is long lasting. A 1/16 inch thick pouch at no wider than 1/2 inch and no longer than 2 inch will get it there. 5/16 square cut latex and if you have to have tapered try 5/16 inch to 3/16 inch at an overall length of 10-1/2 inch but only to cut the bands. From pouch tie to fork tie 7-1/2 inch for power or 8-1/2 inch for long lasting bands and both of these work excellent for Butterfly. Have tried some other tapers and widths but for BB shooting this is the best in my opinion. If you can get the Latex from Tex it truly is the best.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I use thera-gold and Tex's latex with Rayshot's 1/2" mag pouch. Both rubber will work but Tex's latex is best in every band size. 
Check out Rayshots super light pouches in both magnet and non magnetic design. You will be glad you did.


----------

